# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S20, Samsung Galaxy S20 Plus, Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-s20

Samsung Galaxy S20 on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S20 hands-on review: Samsung reinvents the camera and goes all in on 5G

Feb 11, 2020




> Our first hands on with the new Samsung Galaxy S20 Series with 5G, including: Galaxy S20, S20 Plus and S20 Ultra.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S20 impressions: New Year, New Samsung!

Feb 11, 2020




> Samsung Galaxy S20 makes all the right moves in all right places.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra's 5 new camera tricks

Feb 12, 2020




> We take a look at five of our favorite new camera features on Samsung's flagship Galaxy S20 Ultra, including 8K video, a huge zoom and improved night mode.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S20 Ultra review: something to prove

Feb 27, 2020




> Samsung's new Galaxy S20 Ultra is a lot of phone: a lot of megapixels, a huge screen, a high refresh rate, the big battery, and something to prove. Can it beat OnePlus for screen, the Pixel 4 for camera, or the iPhone 11 Pro for video? In this review, Dieter Bohn answers all of those questions.


"Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra review: shutter bug"
A new-generation camera with first-generation problems

By Dieter [email protected]  Feb 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra review: big, beefy and bombastic

Feb 28, 2020




> Samsung's Galaxy S20 Ultra is a lot of phone. Even in the era of large smartphones this feels like a massive device, but at least Samsung makes good use of the space, packing it with a 5G modem, Snapdragon 865 processor, 120hz OLED screen, a giant 5,000mAh battery, and a trio of cameras. Those cameras are really the device's flagship feature, boasting one sensor with 108MP of resolution, the ability to zoom up to 100x, and 8K video capture. Unfortunately, the camera's features are more impressive than the reality, with the resulting photos looking good, but generally not better than what the Pixel 4 or iPhone 11 can capture. The zoom is also impressive in concept, but you'll want to see the quality for yourself before you drop $1,400 for this mammoth phone.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra | 5 things we love

Feb 28, 2020




> We’ve been testing Samsung’s biggest, baddest, and most expensive phone — the Galaxy S20 Ultra. So far, here’s the 5 things we love about it.

----------


## Airicist

Full review | Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra

Mar 9, 2020




> The Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra sports highly advanced cameras but Samsung needs to fix some issues.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S20 review: better than the Ultra

Mar 11, 2020




> Samsung says the Galaxy S20 is the start of a whole new generation, but in our review, Dieter Bohn thinks it's a little more evolutionary than that — it's more of an S11. Still, the new camera system works, the 5G is nice to have, and the 120Hz screen is great. Unlike with the S20 Ultra, Samsung isn't over extending itself.


"Samsung Galaxy S20 review: just right"
By doing less than the S20 Ultra, Samsung achieves more

By Dieter [email protected]  Mar 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S20 review: all the right moves!

Mar 14, 2020




> Galaxy S20 is arguably the most important new phone Samsung makes...

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S20 and S20+ review

Mar 16, 2020




> The S20 and S20+ are basically the same phone, aside from their differences in size, battery and mmWave support. The Plus also has an additional depth sensor on its back for slightly better portrait mode and AR effects. Are those features worth the extra $200 for the larger phone? Only if you really want a bigger screen, extra long battery and super fast 5G on T-Mobile. Verizon offers a mmWave-compatible S20, so your decision will also depend on what carrier you’re on. For most people, though the base S20 is plenty of phone.
> 
> In the case of this year’s S20 trio, smaller is so much better. I felt like the Ultra was overkill when it came to size, camera features and most importantly, price. At $1,000, the S20 costs about the same as its competitors, though the S20+ still comes in at a premium. But they’re also the best-looking Android flagships around with speedy performance and long battery life. For that money, you’ll also be getting excellent displays and blazing 5G speeds where available. If $1,000 is too much for you, you might want to wait for other options like the rumored Pixel 4a or consider the S10 series, which could offer most of what you need for a fraction of the price. Right now, though, the S20 and S20+ are the best Android phones money can buy.

----------

